# 8Dio Studio Series taking forever to load



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 10, 2022)

Is anyone else experiencing such issues?

I've never had such egregious load times on samples before. Trouble-shooted with support @ 8dio but nothing has worked.

I've monitored my computer resources and nothing is bottlenecked. In-fact once the instrument has loaded, the samples loading into ram is very fast.

I've had a look at the windows defender scanning potential issue but that hasn't seemed to have made any difference.

Any ideas?

(I have performed batch re-save + tried other ssds + everything is up to date)

To be clear - when I go to load the instrument, it hangs for minutes before actually loading into kontakt and loading into ram.

Even clicking "save multi as" takes ages.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 10, 2022)

my hunch is that 8dio dont create these instruments to have multiple "multis" in 1 kontakt instance but I like to have all artics available.

Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Mar 10, 2022)

I've had this exact issue before, here's the solution:

If you're on Windows, make an antivirus exception for your Kontakt instruments folder, and make sure it's loading from an NTFS formatted drive instead of a FAT32 one.

If you're on Mac, put your samples on an HFS+ (Mac OS Journaled) formatted drive instead of an APFS formatted drive.

8Dio doesn't pay the NI fee to encode their libraries into "monoliths" for Kontakt Player, so there are tons of little files for it to load from instead of a few big ones, and Kontakt performs very poorly with this under some circumstances.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 10, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I've had this exact issue before, here's the solution:
> 
> If you're on Windows, make an antivirus exception for your Kontakt instruments folder, and make sure it's loading from an NTFS formatted drive instead of a FAT32 one.
> 
> ...


I put my entire 8dio folder under exclusions - should I be more specific?

I did notice my drive is exFAT (usb c) but I did try on internal NTFS and it worked just as slow.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 10, 2022)

Actually I think the NTFS SSD + exceptions + batch resave is making a difference.

Just gotta do a bit more testing

What a nightmare

Even right-clicking properties to see file size is so incredibly slow compared to say, Eric W Choir which is instant and 200 gig in size.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 10, 2022)

@Troels Folmann I reckon you could use some of that 8Dio cash to get your files encoded. I've lost an entire days work trying to sort this shit out and I am sure I am not the first.


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 10, 2022)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Actually I think the NTFS SSD + exceptions + batch resave is making a difference.
> 
> Just gotta do a bit more testing
> 
> ...


It's almost instant for me on my super computer (i3 7100 + dd3 ram + HDD) after doing the fix.
Except for a few libraries. Silka takes like 5 seconds.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 10, 2022)

ThisFellowPlayingTheCello said:


> It's almost instant for me on my super computer (i3 7100 + dd3 ram + HDD) after doing the fix.
> Except for a few libraries. Silka takes like 5 seconds.


So I should empty the cart I have going for the 1000core super fusion computer then?


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 10, 2022)

Is there maybe a file permissions issue or do you have accidentally activated file compression for the whole drive? Just guessing really.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 10, 2022)

I think Guru @Sarah Mancuso had the answers.

Load times still garbage but at least they aren't so long now that I have time to question my existence.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 10, 2022)

On a positive note, the studio solo strings are absolutely fabulous


----------



## AMBi (Mar 10, 2022)

8dio libraries loading times have been oddly inconsistent for me, even without the drive formatting issues.

Like 80% of the time they load quickly but the other 20% they'll take like 30-40 seconds.
Don't have the issues with any other developer. 



SimonCharlesHanna said:


> On a positive note, the studio solo strings are absolutely fabulous


The viola is gorgeous


----------

